# Too many drivers in Vegas!



## Doyouevenlyft (Oct 23, 2015)

Sat on the strip and got 1 ride in 3 hours (8pm-11pm). Been here since day 1, mostly drive nights and have never had a 3 hour stretch with 1 ping. Any suggestions?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uninstall app


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Doyouevenlyft said:


> Sat on the strip and got 1 ride in 3 hours (8pm-11pm). Been here since day 1, mostly drive nights and have never had a 3 hour stretch with 1 ping. Any suggestions?


POST # 1/Doyouevenlyft: Drop back
10 yards and Punt ?

Do yourself a favor for Christ's Sake!
Download the #[F]Uber App &
"Double Dip" !


----------



## Mjbfan79 (Sep 15, 2015)

Find a new gig


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

So Vegas market is already over-saturated with drivers less than a month in? Nice! Prepare for rates to start dropping...


----------



## Doyouevenlyft (Oct 23, 2015)

Mjbfan79 said:


> Find a new gig


Very helpful. Thanks bro!


----------



## Doyouevenlyft (Oct 23, 2015)

Any actual helpful info would be appreciated. Anyone have any experience driving during the day here in Vegas?


----------



## Doyouevenlyft (Oct 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> uninstall app


Just flipped through your comment history. Why are you even here on this forum? Post after post of negativity and nothing helpful. Just lurk if you don't have anything useful to add to the discussion.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't hang out on the strip try a different area


----------



## Doyouevenlyft (Oct 23, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Don't hang out on the strip try a different area


Strip is the only area that has provided me with regular pings. I live 10 mins away and rarely get pings at home. I've tried downtown, around UNLV, and a few other spots. Nothing consistent. 
Hopefully airport access will help out soon.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Doyouevenlyft said:


> Strip is the only area that has provided me with regular pings. I live 10 mins away and rarely get pings at home. I've tried downtown, around UNLV, and a few other spots. Nothing consistent.
> Hopefully airport access will help out soon.


POST # 10/Doyouevenlyft: Instead of
engaging in a
Pissing Match with Drivers from Other
Markets, review ALL the Las Vegas Forum
Threads AND their Posts. Use the User
Names to approach Members PERSONALLY
and Confidentially, if need be, by using
the Conversation Function.

Over 80% of Drivers "Double Dip".
Why not do the same, and MAXIMIZE
your potential A-B TNC Earnings?

Mentoring Bison really trying here!

○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●
Try accepting advice from this Phila-
delphia Driver Bennela :

...........https://uberpeople.net/posts/424151


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyft is definitely 2nd banana in Vegas. I run both Uber & Lyft and it's usually around 3 or 4 to one Uber rides over Lyft. They do very little promotion. Perhaps, when the airport situation is rectified, you might see more. Right now, tourists arriving getting to get a Lyft get "not available"...so, in their minds, Lyft isn't in the City. Maybe next week we'll see the airport open and things will improve.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

andaas said:


> So Vegas market is already over-saturated with drivers less than a month in? Nice! Prepare for rates to start dropping...


POST # 5/andaas: Considering that
we're BOTH semi-
disinterested Members NOT part of
the Success/Debacle would you mind
commenting on my Dire Prediction
of an L.V.NV. Rate Cut, post-Christmas
to @$1.20/mi. and a "Final" one to the
$.90/mi. mark before Memorial Day 2016 ?

Anybody placing bets with the
Bookies on this "Action" ?

Bison wearing a Green Visor?
▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤¤▪¤¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪¤▪
Uber-Doober ....you don't [really]
"have a dog in this fight." What's
YOUR estimate of Rate Drops & Timing
thereof, there, in Sin City ?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5/andaas: Considering that
> we're BOTH semi-
> disinterested Members NOT part of
> the Success/Debacle would you mind
> ...


I'm still somewhat new to Uber's race-to-the-bottom tactics. I think your rate drop into the $1.20 range shortly after Christmas is pretty likely. Although the secondary drop may wait longer (or Uber may implement some zone-based rates to help boost driver numbers in the Vegas 'burbs).

Then again, Uber seems to think the *only* answer to increase rider requests is to trash the rates... so you're probably right on both counts, lol.


----------



## Doyouevenlyft (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Grandpa and Casuale for actually participating in a positive way. 
I do plan on getting over to Uber, especially since I'll get a $500 bonus. I'm just concerned my car won't pass inspection atm. I have a new car, but last week some asshat ripped off my passenger side mirror. I have a mirror rigged up, but it's a little ghetto.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Doyouevenlyft said:


> Very helpful. Thanks bro!


He probably gave you some good advice not trying to be negative but I been driving for uber only since may and I seen them change rates two times in my market.I want say you cant make money doing this but uber will make it very hard.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doyouevenlyft said:


> Thanks Grandpa and Casuale for actually participating in a positive way.
> I do plan on getting over to Uber, especially since I'll get a $500 bonus. I'm just concerned my car won't pass inspection atm. I have a new car, but last week some asshat ripped off my passenger side mirror. I have a mirror rigged up, but it's a little ghetto.


What year, make, model?


----------



## Doyouevenlyft (Oct 23, 2015)

observer said:


> What year, make, model?


2015 Mazda 3


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty new, but look up LKQ on internet. They have a couple places in Vegas.


----------



## Doyouevenlyft (Oct 23, 2015)

observer said:


> Wow, that's pretty new, but look up LKQ on internet. They have a couple places in Vegas.


I ordered the parts online from a Mazda dealer. Turned out to be the wrong parts, for a different model. 
Thank you, I'll check out LKQ.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Doyouevenlyft said:


> Sat on the strip and got 1 ride in 3 hours (8pm-11pm). Been here since day 1, mostly drive nights and have never had a 3 hour stretch with 1 ping. Any suggestions?


Don't most casino jobs pay more?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5/andaas: Considering that
> we're BOTH semi-
> disinterested Members NOT part of
> the Success/Debacle would you mind
> ...


No less than a buck!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Doyouevenlyft said:


> I ordered the parts online from a Mazda dealer. Turned out to be the wrong parts, for a different model.
> Thank you, I'll check out LKQ.


They have 32 mirrors in stock from 75- 200 dllrs. Hopefully one is right mirror and if you are really lucky, it's same color.​


----------



## Doyouevenlyft (Oct 23, 2015)

observer said:


> They have 32 mirrors in stock from 75- 200 dllrs. Hopefully one is right mirror and if you are really lucky, it's same color.​


I actually found a paint matched one for $60, but that obviously didn't work out. I'll look into it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Great price, hopefully you'll find the correct one.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

GrandpaD said:


> Lyft is definitely 2nd banana in Vegas. I run both Uber & Lyft and it's usually around 3 or 4 to one Uber rides over Lyft. They do very little promotion. Perhaps, when the airport situation is rectified, you might see more. Right now, tourists arriving getting to get a Lyft get "not available"...so, in their minds, Lyft isn't in the City. Maybe next week we'll see the airport open and things will improve.


POST # 12/GrandpaD: What with de-
construction work
going on nextdoor The Haberdasher HAS
been...umm..distracted. 

Bison here, with Overdue Good News!
On, or about the Cusp of Sept/Oct you
reached the Worthy Plateau of "Well-
Known" having done so in 2 months
twice as fast as usual. 

Although an A.R. of 64% is less than
what YOU'D like to see, an Analysis of
Your Content shows a Quality that SHOULD
be more Consistently Appreciated. 
The Solution? Spread your "Wings"! 93.5%
of your Last 200 Posts are within the con-
fines of Las Vegas Forum, hence artificially
limiting Yourself. 

So buck-up, Buckerroo! Explore MORE
of the Globality of UPNF, they'll appre-
ciate the effort. Also, the Conversation
Function is a tremendous boon to ini-
tiating, maintaining and maximizing
relationships/alliances within UPNF.

Bison Admires. 
Bison Inspires!


----------

